

Lean Geocoding (a primer) - cjauvin
http://cjauvin.blogspot.ca/2012/04/lean-geocoding.html

======
yellowbkpk
The latest PostGIS release has a built-in geocoder that's based off of Public
Domain US Census data. While this was an excellent read, if you need a
geocoder and don't want to build your own, try the PostGIS geocoder or use the
Nominatim OSM service.

------
qeorge
_For instance, given a street segment ranging from 1000 to 2000, it takes a
very simple calculation to determine that a house at 1500 should be about
halfway._

This is why its so much harder to geocode in rural areas. I suspect its also
why delivery guys always miss my apartment (I'm #607, but the second on the
block).

Geocoders are still black magic to me; just starting to understand it. Would
love to see more posts like this on HN.

------
9oliYQjP
This was a fantastic read and I'm glad I took the time to read through it. I
just wanted to say thanks for posting it. If I wanted to learn more about
PostGIS, do any particular resources stand out?

------
sheraz
Good primer on things.

I'm also working on a location project, and I find the discussions at the GIS
stackexchange very informative.

<http://gis.stackexchange.com>

------
RawData
Wow this is exactly what I needed for a project I'm working on right
now...thanks for posting.

